# Selling Rubs?



## cooknhogz (May 8, 2013)

Just wondering where the best place to have your rubs packaged? I have people just about every cook wanting to get rubs off of me but I don't sell my rubs, nor, do I give out the recipes. So, that being said if I wanted to have my rubs packaged/bottled so I can sell at venues where would I have this done at? Thanks for you time. Chris


----------



## iebbqman (May 8, 2013)

Find someone who will do it close to your house so you can save on either shipping or pick them up yourself.  Also expect to have to buy several hundred pounds of rub mix at one time when you order.  when you do find a place you want them to put a UPC bar code on it and have your nutritional information included.  By doing all this now you can also hit up some small grocery stores to carry your product.  

Also if you want to start by doing smaller batches, look into the homemade food act and if you can qualify to make it at home and sell it.


----------

